# Muss man bei der PS4 Plus-Mitglied sein, damit man online spielen kann?



## dodo123 (7. Januar 2015)

Ich habe die Entwicklung der neueren Konsolen nicht wirklich verfolgt, daher meine Frage. Stimmt es wirklich, dass man die XBOX-One und die PS4 nicht benutzen kann, wenn man nicht permanent bei X-Box Live oder dem PSN angemeldet ist? Ich habe auch gelesen, dass man mit der PS4 nur online spielen kann, wenn man Plus-Mitglied ist. Stimmt das? Mit der PS3 konnte man ja noch so online spielen, und brauchte kein Abo abschließen. Habe noch keine PS4 und habe daher leider keine Ahnung wie weit sich die PS4 im Vergleich zur PS3 verändert hat. Schönes Design übrigens, war schon lange nicht mehr hier.

Achso und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2015 euch allen


----------



## Improof (7. Januar 2015)

Hi,

zu XBOX kann ich dir leider nichts sagen, aber die PS4 kannst du auch offline benutzen (also ohne beim PSN angemeldet zu sein). Aber das mit dem PS-Plus stimmt. Es gibt ein paar "alte" PS3-Titel im PlayStation-Store (billiger als original - z.B. 9,99 EUR) zu kaufen, die sind dann quasi auf PS4 portiert und die kannst du wie früher ohne Abo online spielen (hab das aber selbst nie getestet, bzw. überhaupt nie alte Titel gekauft). Bei den PS4-Titeln geht das aber wie gesagt nicht mehr, da benötigst du die PS-Plus Mitgliedschaft. Ist bei der XBOX aber glaube ich ähnlich.

Gruß
Daniel


----------

